# Alternative to Bean Boots



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

What are alternatives to Bean Boots. Last pair lasted 1.5 years before stitching gave out. 
I know they are guaranteed, but really don't want them resewn.


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Cabelas
New Bean boots
Salomon board boots (warm & waterproof)
Board boots


----------



## spj (Sep 1, 2008)

There is no substitute


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Damn it Tom, you know you need rubber boots down here......Muck baby. Besides you know how cool shorts and knee boots look


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

I like my Mucksters, but the higher Muck boots are too hot for me. It is a nice look on you though.

Guess I will go back to the Bean Boots.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

I like Schnee Boots, very similar to Bean's, they can also replace the rubber bottoms on them like Bean's, less than half the price of a whole new pair.

http://www.schnees.com/catalog/schn...boots/cat_schnee-s-uninsulated-pac-boots.html

I have the 10" T/T style.

John Lash


----------

